# Need to buy a raw Y tree branch



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys!

Newbie here...

I really want to try to make my own slingshot from natural Y tree branch. But since I am living in London, there is no forest around me to get the right branch, and surely I won't go to the local park to cut some and get kicked by local neighbors or even worse...

Hence, could anyone be kind enough send me a nice thick raw Y tree branch? I would very much appreciate it and pay £10, perhaps through ebay?

Thanks very much for the help fellas!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah that a pain in the .... surely you could just take the £ and hop a bus to the city outskirts http://www.visitlondon.com/things-to-do/activities/openspace/nature-reserve seems like a shame to have to pay £ for raw materials....


----------



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Ah that a pain in the .... surely you could just take the £ and hop a bus to the city outskirts http://www.visitlondon.com/things-to-do/activities/openspace/nature-reserve seems like a shame to have to pay £ for raw materials....


Well, it will cost me more to go to the forest by bus mate. Plus I will waste more time going there... nearest forest to me is an hour away by train. Hence why I am asking so kindly for someone's help


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi crazylagger I'm in Lancashire, plenty of forks here and I'm sure I can sort you out with something. Send me a PM and I'll have a root around and see what I can find..

That said I second BC, where there's a will theres a way.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Crazylagger said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that a pain in the .... surely you could just take the £ and hop a bus to the city outskirts http://www.visitlondon.com/things-to-do/activities/openspace/nature-reserve seems like a shame to have to pay £ for raw materials....
> ...


 I would take a day trip, a nice hike in the woods, it's peaceful, u can gather more and put em in a backpack.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

There's plenty of fallen branches on commons all over London. Nobody would even notice you bagging up some nice forks, even cutting to size while you're there.

As far as the parks go, you'll find a larger variety of trees but they're always kept tidy by the groundsman.

I cant see the parkie saying no if you ask him for a couple of forks from his compost/burning pile.

Another person to ask is the groundsman of a cemetery. They'll have a pile round the back too.

I had a mosey around Wimbledon common a few months ago. Took my saw and came home with a nice big goody bag. 

Where abouts in London are you?


----------



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, thanks so much for the tips mate! I will surely keep my eyes on them! I live in south west part


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

You'll do fine then, the SW is practically All commons as it was considered the suburbs until the past 40 odd years.

I dont think many suburban residents were too happy when their leafy boroughs were reclassified as London making their Insurance premiums rocket. :wacko:


----------



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Ah, you seem know much about London history. Well, thanks for the information provided mate, will keep my eye on the trees


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

recently I started a thread with an intention to help people who have problems finding forks:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24926-forks-are-everywhere/?hl=%2Bforks+%2Beverywhere

You design does not have to be like that, what matters here is the general approach to the materials around you in order to make yourself a fork.

I hope this helps,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Jazz, the information on your thread is truly great man! Certainly will keep that in mind.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well if u want on pm me your Address

i got mine from a park around the corner and they have a place where they put al the cutoff & storm tree branches its free and a lot of work for me alone ;-)

cheers

ps: check my pic gallery and choose one from the blu bag


----------



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot Leon13! I will surely keep in mind.

MagicTorch100 had kindly supplied me with one, so will be busy on making my first frame ^^


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!, be sure go post a finished pic


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You could also buy a small piece of board and make a board cut. It isn't really the same as a natural but it would be a start. Where are you going to shoot this?


----------



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Dear all,

My first ever fork is ready, all made only with hand tools. i really like it and it shoots really well too! it was a great experience I must say. My next project is to make a joerg's moorhammer.

Big thanks to everyone!

Crazylagger.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey that's really good carving. I like the laminate palm swell you've included. What type of bands did you fix to it?


----------



## Crazylagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks very much indeed! The lamented part is made of oak, I had some oak board left for scrap, so it was a good use for it 

I have attached Thera band gold, so much power!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hey, this looks very interesting!


----------

